# 2015 1.4L rev surging at idle.



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

If it wasn't happening before the tune, the first thing I would do is contact your tuner. The added bonus to that is that they can request for you to do some datalogging and that alone may be enough to figure out the problem. Sounds like a vacuum leak to me (PCV, gasket, etc)...but the first rule of troubleshooting is to rule out the recent variables, and a tune is a big variable.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's vacuum leak related have you installed a boost gauge or bov around the same time as the tune?


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

I would agree with the previous suggestion; it sounds awfully like a vacuum leak or unmetered air getting past the MAF. 

Possible leaks from K&N intake?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder if the 2015 affected by the PCV issue the older models had? I'd return the car to stock and seeing if the problem continues before taking it to a dealer.


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

I forgot to add one piece of important info, once the car is fully warmed up it does not surge. It only surges during warm up with AC on...

I also just realized it could of done this since day one, I got my car december of last year, never needed the AC till now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2015cruzer said:


> I forgot to add one piece of important info, once the car is fully warmed up it does not surge. It only surges during warm up with AC on...
> 
> I also just realized it could of done this since day one, I got my car december of last year, never needed the AC till now.


Hi 2015cruzer,

I apologize that you have been experiencing this occurrence with your Cruze. I know summer is around the corner and using your A/C is a must! Feel free to send us a private message if you are interested in going to a dealership to have this diagnosed. We would be glad to assist you!

Kindly,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

